# [EVDL] Karmann Ghia conversion tranny saga



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi folk's,

I tried standard 90W in my tranny in the 74' E-Porsche www.evalbum.com/1273 instead of the mobile one synthetic & it still crunches in second gear, probably a bad synchro I guess. Not sure how much synthetic effects range?

On the 74' Karmann Ghia I'm converting I normally take the tranny to a tranny egg-spurt to have it checked out while the car is apart. I made the mistake of taking a working tranny to AAMCO which they had for 3 weeks and asked me to buy parts for it for $430 which I had sent to them. I picked it up today in a pile of parts in a *box* ! Totally trashed, they said they couldn't figure out how to put a bug tranny back together again! (after they said they worked on manual bug trannys). Does anyone know of a good bug transmission place I can buy one from since mine is toast? (A lawyer said it'd be $1200min to take them to small claims court that's why they don't care & get away with incompitence).

Unfortunately we're having a www.reevadiy.org electric vehicle club meeting tomorrow (Sat) to put in the WARP 9" to the tranny & run though the gears at 12V to check everything out. I'm now scrambling through the junk yards in the area to hopefully come up with something.

have a renewable energy day,
Mark (Roanoke, VA) 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110708/9094541c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,

Bob's VW repairs... he and his workers are *really* old hippies,
20 East Glenn Street
Tucson, AZ 85705-4657
(520) 622-1391

but I'm sure you can find somebody closer.

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mark Hanson" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, July 08, 2011 12:16 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Karmann Ghia conversion tranny saga


>
> Hi folk's,
>
> I tried standard 90W in my tranny in the 74' E-Porsche www.evalbum.com/1273 instead of the mobile 
> one synthetic & it still crunches in second gear, probably a bad synchro I guess. Not sure how 
> much synthetic effects range?
>
> On the 74' Karmann Ghia I'm converting I normally take the tranny to a tranny egg-spurt to have it 
> checked out while the car is apart. I made the mistake of taking a working tranny to AAMCO which 
> they had for 3 weeks and asked me to buy parts for it for $430 which I had sent to them. I picked 
> it up today in a pile of parts in a *box* ! Totally trashed, they said they couldn't figure out 
> how to put a bug tranny back together again! (after they said they worked on manual bug trannys). 
> Does anyone know of a good bug transmission place I can buy one from since mine is toast? (A 
> lawyer said it'd be $1200min to take them to small claims court that's why they don't care & get 
> away with incompitence).
>
> Unfortunately we're having a www.reevadiy.org electric vehicle club meeting tomorrow (Sat) to put 
> in the WARP 9" to the tranny & run though the gears at 12V to check everything out. I'm now 
> scrambling through the junk yards in the area to hopefully come up with something.
>
> have a renewable energy day,
> Mark (Roanoke, VA)
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110708/9094541c/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson wrote:
> > On the 74' Karmann Ghia I'm converting I normally take the tranny to a tranny egg-spurt to have it checked out while the car is apart. I made the mistake of taking a working tranny to AAMCO which they had for 3 weeks and asked me to buy parts for it for $430 which I had sent to them. I picked it up today in a pile of parts in a *box* ! Totally trashed, they said they couldn't figure out how to put a bug tranny back together again! (after they said they worked on manual bug trannys). Does anyone know of a good bug transmission place I can buy one from since mine is toast? (A lawyer said it'd be $1200min to take them to small claims court that's why they don't care & get away with incompitence).
> 
> In Texas, it cost almost nothing to bring a case in small claims court.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone know of a good bug transmission place I can buy one from since mine is toast?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mark, I have 2 rebuilt VW trannies that will fit your car. email me at
[email protected]

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Karmann-Ghia-conversion-tranny-saga-tp3654949p3655135.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is time-consuming but not overly difficult and you don't need a lawyer.

http://www.texasbar.com/Content/NavigationMenu/ForThePublic/FreeLegalInformation/OurLegalSystem/HowtoSueinSmallClaimsCourt.pdf

Basically, you set a court date and serve the business with a notice 
of that court date.

When you go to court, bring in any paperwork you may have showing 
what they billed you, etc. Also bring in the box of parts. (Or a 
photo of the parts both in the box and laid out so you can identify 
each one. It would be very useful to inventory the box of parts along 
with a list of parts that are supposed to be in the transmission. If 
there are missing parts, that would be really useful to show the judge.

You want an estimate, on paper, from an expensive shop, like a 
dealership, of how much it will cost to put all these parts back 
together to make the transmission you used to have. No repairs. Just 
re-assembly to "undo" the "damage" that AAMCO caused you. It would 
also be good to have a separate evaluation of what components (if 
any) actually _require_ replacement or repair.

It will also be useful to look up any prior judgements they have 
against them and bring copies of those judgements with you to court.

After you get a judgement against them, you then need to collect it. 
If they don't simply pay you, look at the back of your "parts 
payment" check to see where they bank, and then go there with a "writ 
of garnishment" and get your money. 


At 04:17 PM 7/8/2011, you wrote:
>


> Mark Hanson wrote:
> > > On the 74' Karmann Ghia I'm converting I normally take the tranny
> > to a tranny egg-spurt to have it checked out while the car is
> > apart. I made the mistake of taking a working tranny to AAMCO
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dube wrote:
> > It is time-consuming but not overly difficult and you don't need a lawyer.
> >
> > http://www.texasbar.com/Content/NavigationMenu/ForThePublic/FreeLegalInformation/OurLegalSystem/HowtoSueinSmallClaimsCourt.pdf
> ...


----------

